# Olsztyn - photos of the city



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Downtown - part 2


Pilsudskiego street again









































































































































































Emily Plater street 

































































Copernicus street with Jesus Heart's Church









































































































































































































Kajki street


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Dabrowszczakow street









































































































































































































































































































Secessional block

































































Courthouse and Alfa Center


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Few pics of my suburb from last fall...


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow it looks soo German. Nice town and pics.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

StoneRose said:


> Wow it looks soo German.


Cause it was german for a long time


----------



## StoneRose (Sep 13, 2004)

I know but even the newer buildings and houses look like most places in northern Germany.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

unified european style ;-)


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

Seems nice, clean and quiet city, pleasant for living, but with potential towards future 

Much old buildings need renovation though.


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

yes, clean and quiet, about potential - there'll be a new mayor's election on sunday - good choose means potential boost ;-)

I agree - many old buildings need renovation, but also more and more get it and look great


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Few random spring photos


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## xetrox (Jul 13, 2008)

i see that Olsztyn is very friendly and clean city, that's good


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting place. I really like those old buildings, but they really should start to renovate and preserve them better in the near future. :cheers:


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Another random spring photo:










and specially for Parisian Girl one recently renovated building


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

another spring pics...


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

Fire Depratment in action!


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

downtown


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

St. Jacob's Days








Few photos from last saturday - enjoy


----------

